# "Fried Green Tomatoes," theme party



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not doing this, but for those who have seen the movie, I thought of a good idea for a party theme. Have people dress up like characters. Have southern food, BBQ, and ribs. Fried green tomatoes, too. Play the murder game, but, have wives wink at husbands. Have different rooms set up as places in the movie, like the River Club and the Whistle Stop Cafe, and have a poker table. I saw the movie last night.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It could work as a Halloween theme, especially if you cook up and serve the bad guy like Idgie did!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That would be cool for a ******* zombie theme.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Madame Leota, that's what the ribs resemble. Also, have signs up like River Club and Whistle Stop Cafe.


----------

